# Scanner Epson et Plugin Photoshop



## Lepufaible (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter mon iMac (avec Leopard donc) et je suis donc nouveau sur ce forum.
J'ai une question à vous soumettre concernant le couple scanner-photoshop.
J'ai installé Photoshop CS3 sur mon iMac puis mon vieux scanner Espon perfection 1200U avec les drivers récupérés sur le site d'epson.
J'arrive a scanner sans problème avec le logiciel transfert d'images de léopard et sans problème avec l'application Epson Scan.
Mais j'avais l'habitude (sous windows) de scanner mes photos directement à partir de photoshop. Et là dans le menu importation de PShop, pas de plugin pour mon scanner.
Pourtant j'ai un fichier avec une extension .ds correspondant à mon scanner dans le dossier Bibliothèque/image capture/Twain data sources et j'ai un fichier TWAIN.plugin dans le dossier <Photoshop>/Modules externes/Importation Exportation.

Est-ce que j'ai oublié de faire quelque chose ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Lepufaible sur mac.


----------



## jeanmi044 (24 Novembre 2007)

Après un coup de fil à l'assistance d'Abobe le scanner semble trop vieux, la solution qui a fonctionner pour moi avec un perfection 2450. Tu vas dans application/Adobe Photoshop CS3/Photoshop CS3 clic droit ou fichier lire les informations et cocher "ouvrir avec Rosetta".


----------



## Lepufaible (25 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement ça marche.
J'ai bien le plugin correspondant à mon scanner dans le menu importation.

Merci encore pour cette solution.

Lepufaible


----------



## Pahra (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour.

Petite question que j'adresse à l'assemblée : cette petite manip' a bien fonctionné pour moi. J'ai de nouveau la possibilité d'importer des visuels depuis les scans exécuté avec mon Epson Perfection 2400.

Mais qu'en est-il des conséquences sur Photoshop lorsqu'il s'exécute sous Rosetta? Perte de performances?

Merci bien.


----------

